# Havana humidor atlantis



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was told previously in the cc forum that you could not purchase cc's anywhere in the bahamas. I thought they could be purchased at havana humidor in atlantis. Can anyone confirm this as I am leaving for the bahamas and was looking forward to enjoying some cc's.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, I've been to Atlantis Hotel and you can buy CC's there. Nassau is not part of the US so if you buy CC's you can't take back to the US. The CC's on Paradise Island are expensive so you'd be better off buying them online at a reputable Habano Dealer. Don't get hosed by trying to buy CC's in Nassau off the streets...they are fakes.


----------

